# Bikepark/Trailpark Idarkopf!



## Colonel Hogan (26. Januar 2014)

In der Pfalz tut sich scheinbar was 
Ein Bikepark mit Lift und angeschlossenem Trailpark für ne Endurorunde und das in unmittelbarer Nähe

Weiss da jemand schon was genaueres was über die Infos aus dem Artikel hinaus geht?

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...pf-auf-die-Spruenge-helfen-_arid,1097547.html


----------



## yellowstone29 (28. Januar 2014)

Habs gestern auch gesehen, hört sich gut an! Auf den Idarkopf kann ich von zuhause aus draufsehen 

Aber warum hast Du unter "Saarland, Westpfalz und Lothringen" eingestellt?

Sollte wohl eher hierhin passen "Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und Hunsrück"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Januar 2014)

Gut dass er es gemacht hat, sonst wäre es an mir vorübergegangen.
Auf jeden Fall ist das der absolut richtige Weg, wie ich finde. Ne knappe Stunde von mir weg und ein Gesamtkonzept dass den richtigen Weg geht. Sehr schön.


----------



## yellowstone29 (28. Januar 2014)

Ja, hoffe das es auch durchgezogen wird!

Ich hab bis zum Idarkopf gerade mal 15km, und 30km bis zum Flowtrail nach Stromberg.. Das wäre endlich mal etwas wo ich sagen kann ich wohne in Top lage


----------



## Mx343 (28. Januar 2014)

Mhh hoffentlich kommt das zustande und reicht dann auch bis zum Bostalsee. Dann hätte ich eine zweite Strecke neben Ottweiler die unter 50km Fahrtweg ist


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Januar 2014)

Wäre natürlich top bin aber noch skeptisch nach meinen Erfahrungen mit hunsrückprojekten, landesforsten und Landesregierung. Grade beim Wegenetz sind die entscheider oft nicht über aktuelle Anforderungen an trails informiert und halbherzige streckenkonzepte mit Forstweg Verbindungen gibt es schon genug. 
Bleibt zu hoffen dass es klappt. Potential hat die Region ohne Ende! Waren grad gestern erst im hunsrück am fahren...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Januar 2014)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Habs gestern auch gesehen, hört sich gut an! Auf den Idarkopf kann ich von zuhause aus draufsehen
> 
> Aber warum hast Du unter "Saarland, Westpfalz und Lothringen" eingestellt?
> 
> Sollte wohl eher hierhin passen "Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und Hunsrück"



Ich wollts halt meinen saarländischen Stammesbrüdern erzählen
Hier wird die Nahe Zeitung bzw Rhein Zeitung nit so häufig gelesen und das ihr es in der Umgebung Bad Kreuznach/Hunsrück wisst hab ich einfach mal vorrausgesetzt.
Bin wirklich gespannt ob das alles so realisiert wird, zumindest der Bikepark hat denk ich gute Chancen da der Idarkopf ja nun auch im Sommer mehr genutzt werden soll und wenn die Ferienregion Bostalsee auch Interesse bezeugt wäre wohl auch genug Kohle vorhanden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Januar 2014)

Vorallem der Umstand dass Didi mit ins Boot genommen wurde zeugt von dem Umstand, dass die es wirklich ernst meinen.


----------



## PeetPirat (29. Januar 2014)

“Die letzten Boote, die er in unserer Region betreten hat, sind alle abgesoffen oder vom Radar verschwunden.”

Und noch zur Info: Es gibt auch lokale Trailbauer!!


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (13. Juli 2015)

Neue Info vom geplanten Bike-Park
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...ll-umweltfreundlich-werden-_arid,1340849.html


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juli 2015)

Da sind wir mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_V-Pilot (17. Juli 2015)

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-soll-umweltfreundlich-werden;art8137,4266505


----------



## BeeJay288 (4. August 2015)

War am Sonntag noch an der Piste. Wäre geil wenn da was entsteht. Lift ist ja schon durch die Skipiste da. Nur ist er nicht mehr in Betrieb weil ja keiner mehr die Puste betreibt. Das wäre sooo geil! 25 km fahrt und ich bin da.


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (30. November 2015)

Hallo,

heute ist eine öffentliche Sitzung im VG-Rat. Thema u.a. Sachstand Bikepark Idarkopf.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. November 2015)

Super_V-Pilot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute ist eine öffentliche Sitzung im VG-Rat. Thema u.a. Sachstand Bikepark Idarkopf.



Gehst Du hin? Wenn ja, bitte unbedingt Stand der Dinge mitteilen 
Mich interessiert das brennend.
Wobei: Wenn das öffentlich ist, wird die Presse auch da sein. Und dann steht's in der Zeitung.


----------



## BeeJay288 (30. November 2015)

Leider habe ich spätschicht.Hoffe einer hier geht hin und kann die neusten Erkenntnisse preisgeben


----------



## <NoFear> (30. November 2015)

Dann bitte mal die Zeitung im Auge behalten und den Artikel hier posten! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_V-Pilot (30. November 2015)

Hallo, 

Es geht in eine weitere Runde der Genehmigungen.  Es ist ein schwieriger Prozess. Es war aber eine positive Stimmung zu spueren.  Wie immer bei solchen Runden.  Diese werfen neue Hausaufgaben auf,  die jetzt erledigt werden muessen.  Freuen wir uns auf die nächsten Nachrichten im 1. Quartal 2016.


----------



## BeeJay288 (2. Dezember 2015)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das sich das nicht noch 2 Quartale hinzieht bis eine Entscheidung getroffen wird.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. April 2016)

Laut der Rhein Zeitung liegt die Genehmigung für den Bikepark Idarkopf vor.


----------



## BeeJay288 (1. April 2016)

Cool, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob und wann es da losgeht .


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. April 2016)

Sehr gute Nachricht!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. April 2016)

http://mobil.rhein-zeitung.de/start...ikepark-Idarkopf-liegt-vor-_arid,1463936.html
Hier der Link dazu.


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. April 2016)

Leider muss man dafür bezahlen. Hadt nen Screenshot?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. April 2016)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Leider muss man dafür bezahlen. Hadt nen Screenshot?


Ups. Sorry. Der sollte gehn. 
http://mobil.rhein-zeitung.de/start...pf-auf-die-Spruenge-helfen-_arid,1097547.html


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. April 2016)

Und das ist der alte (erste) von 2014.... Aber egal, wird nicht lange dauern bis es auf der Rhaunen Seite zu lesen sein wird.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. April 2016)

Uuuuäh...im Eifer des Gefechts. 
Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. April 2016)

Jetz aber...http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...1672/did=17197740/nid=1672/1cssx22/index.html


----------



## Mephisto_ (2. April 2016)

Wäre schon wenn es klappt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2016)

So langsam nimmt das konkrete Formen an
http://gravity-magazine.de/de/article/top-news-europas-bester-bikepark-steht-ab-2018-im-hunsrueck


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt... 
wenn es soweit ist, dürfen wir uns über einen der aktuellsten Bikeparks mit allem SchnickSchnack freuen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt...
> wenn es soweit ist, dürfen wir uns über einen der aktuellsten Bikeparks mit allem SchnickSchnack freuen!


Und nur ne Stunde im Schnitt entfernt


----------



## BeeJay288 (20. Dezember 2016)

Auf facebook gibt es die Seite bikepark idarkopf. Und wenn das alles so wird wie es da steht haben wir hier 2018 ein Paradies stehen. 
Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (20. Dezember 2016)

Und ne ebike Linie...... uphill......nur steil ist geil......


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Januar 2017)

Hoher Besuch am Idarkopf


----------

